# Strange colorful screen/hieroglyphs on shutdown of x



## decsis (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello
I've just installed FreeBSD 9.1RC2, xorg, XFCE4 and slim. It works perfectly fine.
But when I shutdown my computer with init 0 from a terminal in XFCE, the screen is full of colorful stripes with a lot of weird hieroglyphs for a few seconds, before all the services are killed.

Not a big problem but it's a bit annyoing and just not nice. Can anyone help? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 31, 2012)

Use halt(8) or shutdown(8).


----------

